# Eclipse Tastatur umstellung



## JavaBeginner2 (22. Feb 2006)

Hi 

wie kann ich in Eclipse die Tastatur umstellen. Irgendwie habe ich es geschafft die Tastatur von Deutsch auf Irgendetwas anderes zu stellen. Die Windows Einstellung past. Bei allen anderen Programmen verhält sich die Tastatur normal.

Habe jetzt schon überall in Eclipse geschaut aber nicht gefunden...

Schöne grüße

JavaBeginner2


----------



## lin (22. Feb 2006)

hm.. check mal das encoding
window > preferences > General > Editors 
dann
[Text file encoding]
is es noch auf default utf-8 ?


----------



## Guest (22. Feb 2006)

HI 

Vielen Dank das Problem konnte ich damit beheben.

Schöne Grüße

JavaBeginner2


----------



## phrygian (19. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie JavaBeginner2 (z.B. erhalte ich mit "Shift+1" nicht "+", sondern "!"), aber ich habe es mit den Anweisungen von lin nicht lösen können. 
Ich bin bis zu "...>Editors" gekommen, das [Text file encoding]  habe ich nicht gefunden. Was bedeuten eigentlich die eckigen Klammern?
Ich hoffe, jemand hilft mir.
Vielen Dank!
Gruß, phrygian


----------

